# T-Zone and Turf Damage??



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi All - just wondering if anyone else has had experience with T-Zone causing turf damage? I spot treated several areas of clover in my front yard and it seems like the herbicide had damaged the turf. I went with the recommended rate of 1.5 oz /gal so am surprised this happened. Or did I maybe do something else wrong?

In this vein, how do I spot treat the clover and some other weeds popping up without damaging the grass? Should I switch to maybe Tenacity? I wanted the tryclopyr for the clover.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

TZOne contains sulfentrazone which will do that to turf. Sulfentrazone is usually a bit harsh on the spring foliage compared to a hardened off summer plant. It should flush out relatively quickly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@zackroof rates are typically ounces for XYZ sqft and not just gallons. How many sqft did you treat with that gallon of product?

edit: I checked the label. It is 1.5oz/1000sqft. Make sure not to overapply when spraying.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

thegrassfactor said:


> TZOne contains sulfentrazone which will do that to turf. Sulfentrazone is usually a bit harsh on the spring foliage compared to a hardened off summer plant. It should flush out relatively quickly.


Thanks - I hope so. There's still a bunch of crap I have to kill so need to after it again but am afraid to do so.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

g-man said:


> @zackroof rates are typically ounces for XYZ sqft and not just gallons. How many sqft did you treat with that gallon of product?
> 
> edit: I checked the label. It is 1.5oz/1000sqft. Make sure not to overapply when spraying.


Yeah, I think I was going with the general 1gal/1000sq ft logic, although I had thought I saw in the label somewhere that 1.2 - 1.5 per gallon was recommended (in addition to the 1.2 - 1.5 oz /1000sq ft; so stated both ways). Regardless, I only spot sprayed vs a blanket app so I'm assuming the mix rate was OK. But maybe not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The mix is correct, but we tend to spray too much during a spot spraying vs blanket. One way around it is to add more water.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been using about .75oz/gallon after noticing damage. It didnt happen last summer so I've been scratching my head. Nice to know it isnt just me. I had come to the conclusion that spot spraying was dumping a higher dose in one spot.

I re-read the mixing instructions and there's a warning about using Methylated Seed Oil in it. It says "dont do it". It will cause turf damage.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I think you probably just applied too much, essentially drenching the area with your wand. A light spray is plenty with T-zone, as it's a potent cocktail of herbicides. You can buy tricopyr at the hardware store as an alternative for your oxalis/clover/ground ivy problems. It's normally labelled poison ivy killer, stump killer. If you read the label it generally has a recommended rate for spot spraying.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Great - thanks for the insight. I'll check into some straight tryclopyr or be more judicious when I spray next in a couple of weeks.


----------

